
World's most valuable food brands: Nestlé, Kellogg's, Lay's and Quaker rule - mast
https://www.bakeryandsnacks.com/Article/2019/07/29/PepsiCo-s-cereal-and-snacking-giants-rule-10-most-valuable-food-brands
======
maxharris
These "most valuable food brands" make products that kill people. They've
become the tobacco industry of our generation.

If you want to understand why the above claim is true, I encourage you to
watch "Processed Food: An Experiment That Failed" by Robert Lustig, M.D.,
M.S.L. a whirl. Link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvgxNDuQ5DI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvgxNDuQ5DI)

Also, Sugar: The Bitter Truth:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM)

